# Hanggang sa dulo ng mundo, palagi kita iniisip



## Nindë_79

Thank you so much moonshine, sure it helped a lot! I wish I knew more about Tagalog.

Can you help me again with this one?

"hangang sa dulo ng mundo, palagi kita inisiip"

See ya!

Ninde_79


----------



## kios_01

*"Hanggang sa dulo ng mundo, palagi kita iniisip"*

= Even at the ends of the world, I always think of you.

(Doesn't make much sense to me but I guess that's what he/she meant to tell you. And I used "ends of the world" because "dulo ng mundo" indicates something geographic not "temporal" as "end of the world" would.)

Hope that helped.


----------



## moonshine

I think it would be better to say " Hanggang sa dulo ng mundo, palagi kitang iisipin" which means "To the ends of the earth, I will always think of you."


----------

